# ispconfig unknown user bei user@hostname.domain.tld



## burnout (19. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

bin gerade mal zu Testzwecken das Howto durchgegangen. Habe dann noch Zertifikate generiert und SSL aktiviert. Finde das fehlt noch in der Howto, denn wer will einen Webmailer oder Ispconfig ohne SSL? 

Allerdings ist die Mailzustellung irgendwie buggy, Mails werden angenommen und danach mit "unknown user" zurück gebounced an den Absender. 

mx02.domain.tld = mailserver

Zuerst habe ich mir im ispconfig eine Maildomain für "mx02.domain.tld" angelegt und einen "testuser" mit der Adresse "testuser@mx02.domain.tld".

Wenn ich dann an diese Adresse was schicke, kommt die Mail zurück mit "unknown user", aber erst nachdem Sie angenommen wurde.

Hier der Fehler:



> testuser@mx02.domain.tld
> #< #5.1.1 X-Postfix; unknown user: "testuser"> #SMTP#
> 
> Ursprüngliche Nachrichtenkopfzeilen:
> ...


Mit einer anderen Domain die nicht dem Hostnamen entspricht habe ich das noch nicht getestet, da ich gerade keine übrig habe um mal eben nen MX zu setzen.

Wie kann man das beheben, um z.B. für solche Subdomains? Der Server könnte ja auch mail.meinedomain.tld heißen und für Mails genutzt werden.


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Nov. 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem Logauszug vom Server. Damit kann man mehr anfangen.
Ich gehe mal schwer von aus das die domain an welche die Mail geschickt wurde auch in /etc/postfix/main.cf mydestination definiert ist.
Da hat sie nichts verloren. Aber schick erstmal nen Logauszug.
Achja zu SSL sind auch alle Howtos entsprechend vorhanden 
Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2010)

Und denk bitte daran dass Du niemals eine maildomain anlegen kannst die mit dem Hostnamen des Servers identisch ist, da postfix dann keine mails zustellen kann.


----------



## burnout (23. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

danke, ich schätze das wird das Problem sein.

Maildomain = hostname des Servers. 

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen das mit einer anderen DOmain zu testen.


----------

